# MILE 22: Deutscher Trailer zum Actionknaller mit Mark Wahlberg



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *MILE 22: Deutscher Trailer zum Actionknaller mit Mark Wahlberg* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *MILE 22: Deutscher Trailer zum Actionknaller mit Mark Wahlberg*


----------



## SilentHunter (25. Juni 2018)

Hört sich wie ein abgewandeltes Remake von 16 Blocks mit dem schmuddeligsten Held der Welt Bruce Willis an .


----------

